# Duck Dynasty Camo Pattern Stencil



## mdhall (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't watch the TV show, but I thought the duck dynasty camo pattern was pretty neat. So I made a similar one, here's a link to the free stencils if anyone wants them. I can e-mail you the vector file if you want to print it in vinyl or anything. These are original waterfowl silhouettes I made using photos of ducks and geese.


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and a good looking design. May print some stencils and do a few things with it. Thanks again!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2014)

nice


----------



## Jlbankston (Jan 4, 2014)

thats pretty awesome


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 4, 2014)

My favorite color is camo.  Your just brightened it and made it even nicer.


----------



## bluetickdog (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet


----------

